# Primeira vez no Linux... Debian vs Gentoo

## DjGreen

Boas pessoal!!

Venho apenas pedir umas sugestões acerca do Linux.

Ainda nem comecei e já estou a pedir ajuda!! 

Utilizo o Windows há muito tempo mas sempre tive curiosidade em instalar o Linux para aprender a trabalhar com ele. Agora ofereceram-me um computador velho (PentiumII 400Mhz, 128Mb RAM, 4Gb Disco) e decidi aproveitar para instalar um sistema Linux.

Comecei a sacar o Debian GNU/Linux e entretanto fui encontrando outras versões de Linux. A minha dúvida está mesmo aqui, quais são as principais diferenças entre o Debian e o Gentoo e qual deles o mais fácil para eu me iniciar com o Linux? 

Obrigado desde já pelas sugestões e compreendam a minha ignorância....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## localdomain

Viva, opinião propria, eu aconcelhava a experimentares gentoo  :Smile:  isto pq eu sempre tive problemas a entender o instaler da debian (dselect) e entao nunca me virei muito para isso, foi sempre slackware, mas desde k saiu gentoo..   :Cool: 

----------

## Operador Nabla

Eu sou suspeito para falar, pois Debian e Gentoo são, atualmente, as minhas distribuições favoritas (quem sabe, num futuro próximo, a GoboLinux não entra para a minha lista?), tanto é que, apesar de eu ter praticamente só a Gentoo instalada na minha máquina, participo ativamente do fórum da Kurumin (descendente da Debian).

O que eu poderia dizer a respeito das duas?

Por um lado, a Debian tem uma vasta relação de pacotes que podem ser instalados via APT (dependendo do caso, como o meu, que dependo de aplicações matemáticas/científicas e LaTeX, pode-se encontrar um número bem maior de pacotes relevantes nos repositórios Debian do que na Portage Tree).

Por outro lado, nunca gostei destes sistemas de pacotes binários (DEB, RPM, etc.). Prefiro formatos de pacotes mais simples, como .tar.gz e .tar.bz2, e aqui a Gentoo sobe no meu conceito.

De qualquer modo, eu não recomendaria nem a Debian, nem a Gentoo, para alguém que está realmente começando agora em GNU/Linux. Eu sugeriria começar com alguma derivação simples da Debian (como a Knoppix ou a Kurumin), passar para a Debian conforme o ganho de experiência e, aí sim, migrar para a Gentoo (comigo foi assim, exceto pelo fato de eu ter começado direto com a Debian, pois não tinha Knoppix naquela época).

----------

## DjGreen

Bem... então parece que vou sacar o Knoppix porque sinceramente não percebo nada de Linux....  :Laughing: 

E embora leia muito acerca disto ainda há certas coisas que eu não sei a que é que se referem, do tipo: pacotes...?  kernel....? etc.. 

Vamos ver se eu me safo....   :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Minha trajetória foi Mandrake, Conectiva, Slackware e Gentoo. Depois eu acabei experimentando o Kurumim, o Debian e agora estou me divertindo também com Fedora.

Eu recomendaria Mandrake. O Kurumim/Knoppix foi feito para quem não conhece e não quer conhecer o Linux seriamente. É bom somente para mostrar, imo.

E depois, pule Conectiva, não é uma distro realmente boa. Eu aconselharia ir pro Slackware. Muita gente diz que é a distro que "se você não tem problemas com ela, não tem problema com nenhuma outra distro". É a maior mentira, a única diferença vai ser na hora de instalar os pacotes e as configurações em parte em modo de texto.

Depois venha pro Gentoo, eu aprendi muita coisa só em instalar.  :Wink: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *DjGreen wrote:*   

> Bem... então parece que vou sacar o Knoppix porque sinceramente não percebo nada de Linux.... 
> 
> E embora leia muito acerca disto ainda há certas coisas que eu não sei a que é que se referem, do tipo: pacotes...?  kernel....? etc.. 
> 
> Vamos ver se eu me safo....  

 

Talvez você queira dar uma olhada nesta distribuição. Chama-se Kurumin, é feita por um brasileiro, e está sendo a porta de entrada de muita gente para o Linux.

Boa sorte.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *DjGreen wrote:*   Bem... então parece que vou sacar o Knoppix porque sinceramente não percebo nada de Linux.... 
> 
> E embora leia muito acerca disto ainda há certas coisas que eu não sei a que é que se referem, do tipo: pacotes...?  kernel....? etc.. 
> 
> Vamos ver se eu me safo....   
> ...

 

A minha evolução foi: Conectiva, Red Hat, Mandrake, Slackware, Debian, Kurumin, Knoppix, Gentoo 1.4, Gentoo 2004.0.

Se você quiser aprender um pouco de Linux, use Conectiva, Red Hat ou Mandrake. Os três são fáceis e rápidos de instalar, e ainda assim você vai encontrar bastante coisa para mexer e configurar, mas logo você vai aprender que pacotes RPM não fazem parte dos reinos dos céus.

O Debian é chato para instalar, tanto que, a não ser que você realmente precise, durante uma reinstalação você geralmente sente saudades do Anaconda (instalador do Red Hat). O Knoppix deixa tudo pronto para você, mas ainda dá pra brincar um pouco, por ser Debian. Ambos são muito fáceis de atualizar e de instalar novos programas.

O Kurumin é uma aberração; não é Debian, nem Red Hat, nem Slackware, e usa sistemas de empacotamento os mais diversos. Se você atualizar alguma coisa sem utilizar os scripts do Morimoto corre o risco de não mais conseguir utilizar a distro normalmente.

O Gentoo e o Slackware não são distros recomendadas para usuários estreantes por serem mais complexos de se instalar (depois que se aprende é mole), mas são as duas distros que apresentam o melhor desempenho na máquina. 

O Slackware hoje em dia usa um sistema de atualização semelhante ao Debian, o slapt-get, desenvolvido pelo Piter Punk, que facilitou muito a vida dos administradores de sistemas Slackware. 

Já o Gentoo conta com o poderoso emerge, que torna o trabalho de atualizar e instalar programas uma vida mansa, salvo raríssimas exceções (se você começar a zoar muito o sistema...).

De todos essas distros, na minha opinião, a que usa o melhor sistema de empacotamento, instalação e atualização de pacotes é o Gentoo.

Bom, fica aí a sugestão.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Kurumin, é feita por um brasileiro, e está sendo a porta de entrada de muita gente para o Linux.

 

Eu consegui convencer um amigo meu a testar o Linux pelo Kurumim. Ele gostou muito, queria instalar, mas não instalou porque não queria reinstalar o Windows fazendo backup de tudo, nem tinha um HD extra. O QtParted simplesmente não funcionou.

O Kurumim não oferece as melhores coisas do Linux rodando à partir do cd. Os entusiastas que realmente se interessarem pelos princípios do software livre irão adiante com o Linux, mas uma grande parte dos iniciados pelo Kurumim se contenta em usar Windows.

Eu tive uma experiência maravilhosa com o Mandrake, e realmente recomendo essa distro. Tive uma experiência não muito boa com o Conectiva, então não recomendo. Gosto muito também do Fedora Core, mas não é tão amigável para iniciantes quanto o Mandrake.

----------

## localdomain

1998 slackware------------------------> 2003 gentoo 1.4 -----> hoje

mas continuo a achar muito mais simples e pratico usar slackware ( nao a dispenso do meu "servidor"), agora para a actualizacao de pacotes tens o swaret k tb te verifica dependencias e afins, mas nada k se compare a gentoo nesse aspecto  :Smile: 

----------

## xef

A minha sequencia foi:

Mandrake -> Gentoo -> O live cd que estou a fazer baseado em gentoo que ainda n tem nome  :Laughing: 

Eu recomendo um pequeno treino talvez no proprio knoppix para te ambientares ao ambiente, conhecer minimamente o /dev e os comandos mais importantes.

Depois se queres conhecer linux a fundo, é instalar gentoo(a partir do proprio cd do koppix n seri a má ideia) e seguir o manual, forum, etc. À medida que os problemas aparecerem.

Andei uns meses com Mandrake e pouco aprendi, ao fim de duas ou tres tentativas falhadas para instalar gentoo aprendi realmente muito.

Linux é como na vida, estamos sempre a aprender

----------

## DjGreen

  :Rolling Eyes:    Bem.... Como já acabei de sacar o Knoppix vou queimar um CD'zito e experimentá-lo. Vou, no entanto, seguir estas fantásticas sugestões e começar a sacar o Mandrake para ver as diferenças....  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Exclamation:   Pessoal   :Exclamation:   É hoje que eu começo a mexer no Linux!!!  :Exclamation: 

Obrigado pelas dicas  :Wink:  

----------

## localdomain

boa sorte, k hoje seja o primeiro dia de muitos  :Smile: 

----------

## xef

A minha primeira instalação de gentoo foi feita lentamente a partir de uma instalação de mandrake  :Wink: 

Tudo correu bem, mas quando finalmente bootei para o meu novo sistema gentoo percebi a importancia de escolher bem as flags de instalação e...

comecei tudo de novo  :Laughing: 

----------

## meetra

 *xef wrote:*   

> A minha sequencia foi:
> 
> Mandrake -> Gentoo -> O live cd que estou a fazer baseado em gentoo que ainda n tem nome 
> 
> 

 

check jollix  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DjGreen

Já agora faço mais uma pergunta muito inocente. Posso instalar jogos num sistema Linux como fazia com o Windows? Jogos recentes do tipo Hitman, Army Operations, FIFA, etc... ?  :Question:  

----------

## fernandotcl

 *DjGreen wrote:*   

> Já agora faço mais uma pergunta muito inocente. Posso instalar jogos num sistema Linux como fazia com o Windows? Jogos recentes do tipo Hitman, Army Operations, FIFA, etc... ?  

 

Americas Army tem uma versão para Linux, que é até melhor, por sinal (desempenho). Já FIFA e Hitman talvez usando o WineX.

----------

## Kobal

Mais vc so vai conseguir instalar, rodar nem penssar, eu tenho um p3 1.1 naum rodou bem aqui. Pra games hoje tem que ser no minimo 2 GHZ.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Mais vc so vai conseguir instalar, rodar nem penssar, eu tenho um p3 1.1 naum rodou bem aqui. Pra games hoje tem que ser no minimo 2 GHZ.

 

Isso pro WineX, não é? Quanto ao AA, usa bastante recursos sim, tantos quanto os do Windows ou menos, e a performance é melhor, especialmente com placas de vídeo NVIDIA.

Só para clarear o seu post, Kobal, que poderia ter sido entendido como "Linux é mais lento do que Windows para jogos". Linux é, em geral, melhor em tudo, inclusive na performance em jogos. Já o WineX é uma reescritura das bibliotecas do Windows, não é um emulador, propriamente dito, mas sua performance não é muito boa e são poucos os jogos que rodam perfeitamente.

----------

## Kobal

A foi mal, eu não fui bem claro no post, no windows o AA nem rodo, no Linux ele rodou mais ficou pesado, como so instalei pra sentir um jogo no Linux nao posso dar maiores detalhes.

----------

## DjGreen

Yeah!!!   :Very Happy:   Tou a gostar de brincar com isto.  :Twisted Evil: 

Quando perguntei se dava pra correr jogos já estava a pensar em instalar o LINUX no meu computador mesmo... Já estou com intenções de, quando acabar de sacar o Mandrake, instalá-lo juntamente com o Windows no meu computer (AMD XP 1700+, 512 Mb Ram, 40 Gbs disco, GeForce 5200FX 128Mb) pra ver se consigo jogar da mesma maneira.

Tou a gostar.................................................................

hehehehehe

----------

## Mythos

... epá quantos dias demoraste para instalar isso num pentium II, estava a pensar por no meu "servidor" que tem o Slackware o gentoo lá.

     Debian ainda não mexi... até agora já usei Red Hat, Mandrake, Suse, Slackware,Slax(Live CD). Agora o gentoo, e sem duvida que o Gentoo tem sido o melhor de todos .

"Em termos de Live CD o SLAX está muito bem apetrechado, 150 megas e é quase compativem em tudo nos vários computadores..."

Neste momento so me falta instalar bem o scanner, a apc backup 500 ES e os sensores de temperatura .

De resto não tive muitos problemas ... algumas bacuradas minhas de resto ...tenho utilizado o Gentoo do que outros "OS".

----------

## DjGreen

O que acontece é o seguinte... Todas as informações que li até agora acerca da instalação do Knoppix no HD dizem-me que este vai ocupar até 5Gb no disco  :Shocked:  !!! Como o PII que tenho só tem 4Gb, desisti logo da ideia de o instalar... Por isso tenho brincado apenas com o LiveCD. Acredita, sou muito novato nestas coisas e cada vez mais me apercebo que tenho muuuuuiiito que aprender. No entanto se alguém souber de sites ou ideias para eu me iniciar neste mundo LINUX, eu sou todo ouvidos e agradeço. 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *DjGreen wrote:*   

> O que acontece é o seguinte... Todas as informações que li até agora acerca da instalação do Knoppix no HD dizem-me que este vai ocupar até 5Gb no disco  !!! Como o PII que tenho só tem 4Gb, desisti logo da ideia de o instalar... Por isso tenho brincado apenas com o LiveCD. Acredita, sou muito novato nestas coisas e cada vez mais me apercebo que tenho muuuuuiiito que aprender. No entanto se alguém souber de sites ou ideias para eu me iniciar neste mundo LINUX, eu sou todo ouvidos e agradeço. 
> 
> 

 

Mandrake certamente usa muito menos espaço. Mesmo o Knoppix usa menos que isso, você não deve ter que instalar tudo. Gentoo então, nem se fala, precisa de 500mb.

Links na outra thread sobre o AA.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## revertex

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Talvez você queira dar uma olhada nesta distribuição. Chama-se Kurumin, é feita por um brasileiro, e está sendo a porta de entrada de muita gente para o Linux.
> 
> Boa sorte.

 

é a maneira mais rápida de frustrar qualquer tentativa de converter alguém para o linux, quem já usou sabe do que eu estou falando, quem ainda não usou basta dar uma olhada mais profunda, vale a pena fazer a prova de fogo e instalar no hd, frustração garantida ou seu dinheiro de volta.

viva a idolatria.

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Boa sorte.

 

vai precisar de muita.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   
> 
> Talvez você queira dar uma olhada nesta distribuição. Chama-se Kurumin, é feita por um brasileiro, e está sendo a porta de entrada de muita gente para o Linux. 
> 
> é a maneira mais rápida de frustrar qualquer tentativa de converter alguém para o linux, quem já usou sabe do que eu estou falando, quem ainda não usou basta dar uma olhada mais profunda, vale a pena fazer a prova de fogo e instalar no hd, frustração garantida ou seu dinheiro de volta.
> ...

 

Verdade. Eu nunca tinha usado um Kurumin instalado no HD, mas quando fui ajudar um amigo que tinha instalado no HD à fazer coisas como configurar rede, ajustar o layout do teclado, e por aí vai.

Bom, pra começar, a configuração é a coisa mais idiota que ue já vi na minha vida. Em vez de usar um só aplicativo, são dezenas de scripts (com nomes ridículos, btw) no menu K, fica uma zona pra procurar qual utilizar, porque tem muitos nomes fantasias também. Sem contar que não ficam todos no mesmo lugar. Os scripts são metade CLI, metade GUI, usando muitas vezes 2 ou 3 terminais e uma janela. E esses terminais que são invocados são xterms brancos com texto preto ou konsoles pretos com texto amarelo, que muitas vezes aparecem ao mesmo tempo com essas cores em contraste. Além disso, estão em metade dos scripts está em português, metade inglês. Depois de configurar a placa de rede, após reinicializações o sistema automaticamente levantava os módulos e a interface corretamente, mas a conexão cismou em não levantar sozinha.

A interface é lamentável. O navegador padrão é o Firebird, e o GTK está sem tema, ou seja, difere ridiculosamente do resto do sistema. Aliás, o ambiente prima pela falta de gosto. O tema Qt é o Acqua com decoração de janela Keramik.

O pior de tudo foi que depois que eu atualizei os pacotes, o lilo.conf foi alterado (automagicamente), e desconhecendo isso não modifiquei-o. Quando voltei pra casa (estava em Santos, outra cidade), ele me liga dizendo que o Windows não fazia mais boot. Depois de muito interurbano, pela BIOS conseguimos fazer o Windows fazer o boot.

Eu não recomendo mais Kurumin pra ninguém com juízo. Parece que foi feito por uma criança de 12 anos.

----------

## brokenbeat

debian e gentoo sao as minhas distros favoritas mas como disseram la em cima nao sao distros boas para começar pois ja exigem um certo grau de conhecimento (a nao ser que nao queiras ter video,som, internet, etc).

acho que o melhor e' começar por (GULP) um fedora core ou mandrake ou assim e tentar estudar a serio o sistema, ler sobre o assunto, e tentar largar os guis e brinquedos que veem com eles. ha muito informacao sobre linux na internet.

antes de tentar instalar algo como debian e gentoo deves fazer uma lista de todo o hardware que tens, caso ja tenhas outra distro instalada aproveita para adicionar ainda os drivers, modulos, etc que sejam necessarios e lembra-te de ler a instalacao toda e tentar compreender o que querem que faças.

agora quanto a mim:

apesar de ja ter usado debian no desktop preferi mudar para gentoo, inicialmente para exprimentar a distro que era mais falada no momento, mas gostei muito da versatilidade das flags, do portage, etc etc etc e principalmente manter os ebuilds muito em dia em relacao a saida do software.

gosto ainda muito de debian e utilizo no laptop, tem uma instalacao pequena e rapida (pois utiliza binarios) e se uma pessoa estiver habituada e' muito facil de mexer porque eles tentam que seja consistente.

e' conhecido por ter pessoal paranoico com seguranca e estabilidade de sistema por isso os pacotes estao um pouco atrasados em relacao a distros como gentoo.

tem ainda a vantagem/desvantagem (que e' para mim o ponto mais importante neste caso) de usar binarios, logo como e' laptop so' e' ligado de vez em quando normalmente preciso de fazer updates e se fosse gentoo precisava de ter o computador ligado 24h antes para ter o sistema compilado.

----------

## To

Bem a minha distro preferida sempre foi o Redhat, mas isto pq a comecei a usar ah uns 8 ou 9 anos.

Para iniciação ou pessoalmente, e aqui vai uma novidade, o SuSE. Já sei que me vao dizer que é a pagantes, mas, sem se pagar pode-se sacar as disquetes e fazer a instalação por rede. É o unico senão porque Mandrake VS SuSE o mandrake fica a milhas...

Tó

----------

## DjGreen

Pois é pessoal.

Ninguém me pode acusar de não ter tentado       :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Investiguei algumas coisas acerca do Linux, imprimi centenas de folhas com dicas, manuais, etc. Devorei-os a todos e fiquei com vontade de tratar o Linux por tu. Tenho o Mandrake instalado no meu computador juntamente com o Windows, mas devo dizer que já não arranco com o Mandrake há uns meses......  Acho que desisti. Encontrei um obstáculo pelo caminho que me desmotivou completamente. NÃO CONSIGO INSTALAR O MEU MODEM!!!!! 

Parece impossível mas é verdade. Utilizo o computador principalmente para a net e como não consigo configurar o modem... desisti.

Tenho um Modem ADSL Siemens SANTIS e tá difícil pô-lo a funcionar. Com o Windows não tenho problema nenhum... É automático. Eu gostava de continuar a minha aventura pelo Linux, se alguém me puder ajudar e dar umas dicas de como instalar este modem talvez recrutem este soldado para o vosso batalhão.

Abraços.

----------

## brokenbeat

 *DjGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tenho um Modem ADSL Siemens SANTIS e tá difícil pô-lo a funcionar. 
> 
> Abraços.

 

meti o nome "adsl siemens linux" e apareçeram-me alguns hits, o primeiro que pareçeu mais de jeito (apesar de ja nao mto moderno) e' este de 2002.

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:fvnmG_XXjTMJ:bandalarga.domus.online.pt:8080/temas/siemens_santis.shtml+&hl=en

ou seguir por aqui o link http://the.taoofmac.com/space/ADSL/Linux

um tutorial para o tal siemens santis usb, incluindo a pagina do driver

----------

## fernandotcl

 *DjGreen wrote:*   

> Acho que desisti. Encontrei um obstáculo pelo caminho que me desmotivou completamente. NÃO CONSIGO INSTALAR O MEU MODEM!!!!!

 

Pois é, isso é um problema. Mas a verdade é que quem não tem motivo pra instalar Linux geralmente não instala mesmo. Se não tiver muita motivação, esses problemas viram monstros mesmo.

----------

## revertex

 *To wrote:*   

> Bem a minha distro preferida sempre foi o Redhat, mas isto pq a comecei a usar ah uns 8 ou 9 anos.
> 
> Para iniciação ou pessoalmente, e aqui vai uma novidade, o SuSE. Já sei que me vao dizer que é a pagantes, mas, sem se pagar pode-se sacar as disquetes e fazer a instalação por rede. É o unico senão porque Mandrake VS SuSE o mandrake fica a milhas...
> 
> Tó

 

outro voto para o SuSE, desde que o usuário não instale nada além do que se encontra nos repositórios oficiais tudo funciona muito bem, praticamente não existem bugs (ao contŕario do mandrake) tem um ótimo suporte a hardware e o YAST é fantastico.

não diria que é para pagantes, mas apenas para quem tem banda larga, acho que para os europeus deve ser mais rápido para instalar.

DjGreen, acho que suporte a usb e rppoe é tudo que esse modem precisa pra funcionar.

----------

## klap

 *revertex wrote:*   

>  *To wrote:*   Bem a minha distro preferida sempre foi o Redhat, mas isto pq a comecei a usar ah uns 8 ou 9 anos.
> 
> Para iniciação ou pessoalmente, e aqui vai uma novidade, o SuSE. Já sei que me vao dizer que é a pagantes, mas, sem se pagar pode-se sacar as disquetes e fazer a instalação por rede. É o unico senão porque Mandrake VS SuSE o mandrake fica a milhas...
> 
> Tó 
> ...

 

Outro voto pra SuSE  :Razz: 

----------

## malloc

Eu pessoalmente voto no gentoo ou no debian,

Simplesmente pq acho que só deve instalar linux quem tiver um minimo de sentido de pesquisa, e vamos ser honestos, 99% dos problemas que aparecem resolvem-se com o google. 

E chamem-me zealot ou whatever, mas quanto mais "user-friendly" fica uma distro pior fica, tanto a nivel de usabilidade como de segurança.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *malloc wrote:*   

> E chamem-me zealot ou whatever, mas quanto mais "user-friendly" fica uma distro pior fica, tanto a nivel de usabilidade como de segurança.

 

Heh, eu já fui chamado de elitista por causa disso, mas concordo plenamente. Afinal de contas, curva de aprendizado != usabilidade. É natural. Se você quer dirigir uma Ferrari, precisa saber dirigir bem. Se ainda não sabe, vai rachar ela no primeiro poste.

----------

## malloc

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Se você quer dirigir uma Ferrari, precisa saber dirigir bem. Se ainda não sabe, vai rachar ela no primeiro poste.

 

Até chorei com a imagem   :Laughing: 

----------

## To

Pá, eu já vi um 355 Spitfire todo lixado... não é de facto bonito de se ver.. mas tb é só para kem tem $$$$$.

Tó

----------

## nafre

Eu não sou confiavel se tratando de falar sobre o gentoo e outra distroo.

Mas como quer minha opiniao la vai:

1- Tratando-se de iniciante ""ainda"" acho mais adequado o debian, pois aqui no brasil, a comunidade dele é mais solida e consolidada.

2- Em termos tecnico sem duvida o gentoo. Devido a sua perfomance e facilidade de administração  :Smile: 

boa sorte.

Seja bem vindo a comunidade GentooUSers

----------

## hobbit

chamem-me maluco, mas eu aconselho o gentoo para qualquer pessoa que esteja a instalar um linux pela primeira vez.

basta terem conhecimentos rudimentares de informática (para perceberem alguma da linguagem do manual).

e quando digo rudimentares, quero mesmo dizer rudimentares.

a unica condição necessária são bons conhecimentos de inglês (a lingua do manual que usei), a menos que já exista uma versão portuguesa da qual eu não sei a existência.

o manual é tão bom, que eu costumo dizer que é um "manual à prova de idiotas".

tem tudo explicado, desde que pões o CD de boot na drive até fazeres o reboot depois de estar tudo instalado.

ensina tudo, até quais os comandos a escrever na shell.

e para quem não tiver vontade de compilar o seu kernel (a unica parte que exige saber algumas coisas acerca do hardware do computador e alguns conhecimento mais avançados), pode sempre usar o genkernel que cria um kernel automáticamente.

não fica optimizado para aquela máquina, mas fica a funcionar a 100%.

para instalar o Xorg e o KDE/Gnome está tudo explicadinho nos HOWTO.

moral da história, só não instala o gentoo, quem não tem paciência para estar a ler as mais de 50 páginas do manual.

eu sou a prova disso.

já tinha utilizado Linux na minha faculdade.

mas nunca tinha instalado nenhuma distro, nem configurado nada.

consegui instalar o gentoo logo à primeira.

é verdade que o primeiro kernel que compilei não ficou logo bom, mas pelo menos tudo o que era necessário já estava a trabalhar, e deu para utilizar o sistema até compilar outro kernel (quando tive mais tempo e paciência).

do suporte que o Gentoo tem, então nem se fala.

nenhuma outra distro chega perto desta nesse capitulo.

----------

## malloc

 *hobbit wrote:*   

>  "manual à prova de idiotas".
> 
> 

 

Nada é a prova de idiotas meu caro amigo. Eles arranjam sempre maneira de fazer burrada na situação mais segura que se possa imaginar  :Smile: 

----------

## hobbit

 *malloc wrote:*   

> Nada é a prova de idiotas meu caro amigo. Eles arranjam sempre maneira de fazer burrada na situação mais segura que se possa imaginar 

 

sim, realmente eu exagerei, mas era para provar o meu ponto de vista.

uma das leis de murphy é:

"nothing is full proof.

fools are very resourcefull"  :Laughing: 

----------

